# اسرار xp الجزء الاول



## pola (3 يناير 2006)

*اسرار xp الجزء الاول*

أصبح الكثير من مستخدمي نظام التشغيل Windows XP ومجموعة برامج Office XP على دراية كبيرة بكل منهما..
 وقد يعتقد البعض أنه لم يعد هناك جديد في الحديث عنهما، ولكننا في هذا المقال نعرض لك بعض الأفكار المبتكرة والحيل الجديدة 
التي قد تؤدي بك إلى معرفة أشياء جديدة أو تتعلم منها أداء مهمة كنت تجدها من قبل معقدة. 

1- إعادة تسمية عدة ملفات في خطوة واحدة 

إذا كان هناك الكثير من الملفات التي تريد إعادة تسميتها دفعة واحدة فإليك طريقة مبتكرة لأداء ذلك: 
- حدد جميع الملفات التي تريد إعادة تسميتها. 
- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق الملف الأول واختر "إعادة تسمية"Rename 
ثم قم بتسمية الملف الاسم الجديد (وليكنPhoto مثلا). 
- الآن سيقومWindows بإعادة تسمية باقي الملفات تلقائيا بشكل متتال ( ستكون أسماء الملفاتPhoto)(1) 
ثم(Photo2)( وهكذا...). 

2- مساحة أكبر للمصغرات 

عند عرض محتويات المجلد على هيئة "مصغرات"Thumbnail تظهر أسماء الملفات تحت كل صورة، وبإمكانك إلغاء 
عرض أسماء الملفات والاكتفاء بالصور فقط،
وذلك بضغط مفتاح Shift في لوحة المفاتيح وإبقائه مضغوطا أثناء فتح المجلد أو أثناء اختيار عرض محتويات المجلد على 
هيئة مصغرات. 

3- تخلـص مـن ملفات Thumbs.db الخاصـة بالمصغـرات 

عندما تقوم بعرض محتويات مجلد من المجلدات بأسلوب العرض "مصغرات"Thumbnail يقوم نظامWindows XP 
بإنشاء ملف باسم Thumbs.db يحتوي على معلومات عن هذا المجلد وذلك لتسريع عرض المصغرات في المرات التالية 
لفتح هذا المجلد. 
إذا أردت منع Windows من إنشاء هذه الملفات لتوفير مساحة على القرص الصلب بجهازك، اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- افتح نافذة "جهاز الكمبيوتر" My Computer 
- من قائمة "أدوات"Tools اختر "خيارات المجلد"Folder Options 
- انقر فوق التبويب "عرض" View 
- اختر البند "عدم التخزين المؤقت للمصغرات"Do Not Cache Thumbnails. 
- الآن يمكنك حذف جميع ملفات Thumbs.db من القرص الصلب بجهازك، ولن يقوم Windows بإنشائها مرة أخرى. 

4- حدد تفاصيل التفاصيل 

عندما تقوم باختيار عرض محتويات مجلد بأسلوب "تفاصيل"Details يمكنك تحديد التفاصيل التي يتم إظهارها وذلك كالتالي: 
- من قائمة "عرض"View ختر البند " اختر التفاصيل"Choose Details 
- اختر التفاصيل التي تريد إظهارها. 

5- أين وضع الإسباتHibernate ؟ 

في مربع الحوار الخاص بإيقاف تشغيلWindows XP تظهر ثلاثة أزرار لثلاثة خيارات هي "وضع الاستعداد"Stand By 
و"إيقاف التشغيل"Turn Off و"إعادة التشغيل"Restart ، ولا يظهر زر يمثل خيار "إسبات"Hibernate ، 
لإظهار هذا الزر اضغط مفتاح Shift في لوحة المفاتيح أثناء ظهور مربع حوار إيقاف تشغيل Windows. 

6- إلغاء وضع الإسبات 

إذا كان وضع الإسبات Hibernation يسبب مشكلة لجهازك أو يستهلك مساحة كبيرة من القرص الصلب فيمكنك إلغاء 
وضع الإسبات تماما، وذلك كالتالي: 
- في لوحة التحكم انقر بالماوس نقرا مزدوجا فوق الرمز "خيارات الطاقة" Power Options 
- انقر فوق زر التبويب "إسبات" Hibernation 
- قـم بإلغاء اختيار البند "تمكين الإسبات" Enable Hibernation 

7- المزيد من مكونات Windows التي يمكن إضافتها أو إزالتها 

لسبب مجهول لا يسألك برنامج إعداد Windows XP عن البرامج التي تريد إضافتها، وحتى بعد انتهاء عملية الإعداد 
لا يظهر لك في القسم "إضافةإزالة مكوناتWindows من الجزء "إضافةإزالة البرامج"Add/Remove Programs 
في لوحة التحكم، وللتغلب على هذه المشكلة اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- افتـح الملـف sysoc.inf الموجود داخـل المجلـد inf داخل المجلد الذي يحتوي ملفات نظام Windows 
- احذف كلمة HIDE من سطـور الملـف وقـم بحفظ التعديلات. 
- الآن افتـــح "إضــافــةإزالـــة البـرامــج" Add/ Remove Programs في لوحة التحكم. 
- انقر فوق القسم "إضافةإزالة مكونات" Windows وستجد أنه قد أصبح لديك قائمة أكبر من المكونات التي يمكن إضافتها أو حذفها. 

8- خدمات يمكن الاستغناء عنها 

هناك الكثير من "الخدمات"Services التي يمكنك الاستغناء عنها عند بدء تشغيل نظام Windows XP، 
وللتعرف على تلك الخدمات أنقر بالماوس نقرا مزدوجا فوق الرمز "أدوات إدارية"Administrative Tools 
ثم انقر نقرا مزدوجا فوق "خدمات"Services حيث ستجد قائمة بتلك الخدمات، وبمجرد النقر فوق كل خدمة يظهر لك شرح 
للمهمة التي تقوم بها وبالتالي يمكنك اختيار تعطيلها Disable وجعلــها تعمــل يــدويــا Manually مثل الخدمات التالية: 

Alerter 
Application Management 
Clipbook 
Fast UserSwitching 
Human Interface Devices 
Indexing Service 
Messenger 
Net Logon 
NetMeeting 
QOS RSVP 
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager 
Remote Registry 
Routing & Remote Access 
SSDP Discovery Service 
Universal Plug and Play Device Host 
Web Client 

لتحويل الخدمة للعمل يدويا أو تعطيلها أنقر فوقها نقرا مزدوجا واختر الحالة التي تريدها من قائمة "نوع بدء التشغيل
" Startup Type

9- الوصول إلى أوضاع الشاشة غير المتاحة 

إذا أردت الوصول إلى أوضاع الشاشة غير المتاحة مباشرة (مثل جودة الألوان 256 أو غيرها) اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق أي مكان خال من سطح المكتب واختر "خصائص" Properties 
- انقر فوق زر التبويب "إعدادات" Settings 
- انقر فوق الزر "خيارات متقدمة" Advanced 
- انقر فوق زر التبويب "المحول" Adapter 
- انقـر فـوق الــزر "ســرد كـافــة الأوضـــاع" List all modes 
- ستظهـر لك الآن قائمـة بكافـة الأوضــاع مـن حيث دقة الشاشة وجودة الألوان ومعدل تحديث الشاشة. 

10- تصحيح تلف النظام 

إذا تعرض نظام Windows XP للتلف بحيث لم يستطع العمل، فيمكنك تصحيح هذا التلف والحفاظ على جميع البرامج 
والإعدادات الحالية، وذلك بإتباع الخطوات التالية: 
- قم ببدء تشغيل الكمبيوتر من خلال القرص المدمج الخاص بنظام Windows XP 
- اختر البندR أوRepair عندما يسألك برنامج الإعداد عن نوع الإعداد الذي تريده.

11- إضافة طابعات الشبكة 

يوفر نظامWindows XP طريقة سهلة لإضافة إمكانية الطباعة على طابعات الشبكة التي تدعم بروتوكول TCP/IP 
ومخصص لها عنوان IP خاص بها، لأداء ذلك اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- قم بتشغيل معالج "إضافة طابعة"Add Printer كالمعتاد. 
- اختر "طابعة محلية"Local Printer ثم انقر فوق الزر "التالي" Next 
- انقر فوق البند "إنشاء منفذ جديد"Create new port واختر من القائمة Standard TCP/IP Port 
- بعد ذلك سيطلب منك المعالج كتابة عنوان IP الخاص بالطباعة. 
- أكمل باقي خطوات المعالج كالمعتاد. 

12- إخفاء آخر مستخدم للجهاز 

إذا كنت تستخدم الطريقة التقليدية (التي تشبه نظام Windows NT) لتسجيل الدخولLogin في نظامWindows XP 
وتريد إخفاء آخر مستخدم قم بتسجيل الدخول للنظام، اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- قم بتشغيل برنامج Group Policy Editor بكتابة gpedit.msc في صندوق "تشغيل"Run ثم ضغط مفتاحEnter 
- إذهب إلىComputer Configuration / Windows Settings / Security Settings / Local Policies / Security Options 
- ثم اذهب إلى البند Interactive logon: Do not display last user name 
- غير قيمته إلى "تمكين" Enable 

13- إيقاف تشغيل الكمبيوتر تماما 

بعد أجهزة الكمبيوتر تظهر بها مشكلة عند إنهاء عمل نظام Windows XP حيث لا يتم فصل الطاقة عنها تماما، ولحل 
هذه المشكلة اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- قـم بتشغــيل بـرنامـج "محـرر التسجيــل"Registry Editor ، بالنقر فوق الزر "ابدأ"Start ، 
ثم فوق "تشغيل"Run ، واكتب regedit ، ومن ثم انقر فوق "موافق" OK 
- اذهب إلى HKEY_CURRENT_USERControl PanelDesktop 
- غير قيمة المفتاح PowerOffActive إلى 1 

14- دع Windows يتذكر إعدادات المجلدات 

إذا وجدت أن نظامWindows XP لا يتذكر الإعدادات التي قمت باختيارها مسبقا للمجلدات فقم بحذف المفاتيح التالية 
من "التسجيل" 

Registry 

[HKEY_CURRENT_USERSoftwareMicr osoftWindowsShellNoRoamBagMRU] 

[HKEY_CURRENT_USERSoftwareMicr osoftWindowsShellNoRoamBags] 

15- عدم انتهاء صلاحية كلمة المرور لجميع المستخدمين 

إذا أردت جعل كلمة المرور لا تنتهي صلاحيتها بالنسبة لجميع حسابات المستخدمين فأكتب الأمر التالي على موجه 
الأوامرDOS Promp : 

net accounts /maxpwage:unlimited 

16- إظهار طريقة تسجيل الدخول القديمة 

إذا كنت لا تفضل طريقة تسجيل الدخول Login الجديدة في نظامWindows XP وتريد العودة إلى الطريقة 
القديمة التي كانت مستخدمة في أنظمة Windows NT وWindows 2000 فيمكنك أداء ذلك كالتالي: 
- عند ظهور شاشة تسجيل الدخول اضغط مفاتيحCtr l وAlt مع الضغط على مفتاح Del مرتين. 

17- إظهار طريقة تسجيل الدخول القديمة تلقائيا 

إذا كنت تريد طريقة تسجيل الدخول القديمة تلقائيا اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- في لوحة التحكم أنقر بالماوس نقرا مزدوجا فوق الرمز "حسابات المستخدمين" User Accounts 
- انقر فوق "تغيير طريقة تسجيل دخول أو خروج المستخدمين" Change the way users log on and off 
- قم بإلغاء اختيار البند "استخدم شاشة الترحيب" Use the Welcome Screen 
- انقر فوق الزر "تطبيق الخيارات"Apply Options 

18- إلغاء مجلد "مستندات مشتركة" 

إذا أردت إلغاء مجلد "مستندات مشتركة"Shared Documents الذي يظهر لكل المستخدمين على الشبكة المحلية، 
اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- قم بتشغيل برنامج "محرر التسجيل"Registry Editor ، بالنقر فوق الزر "ابدأ"Start ، ثم 
فوق "تشغيل"Run ، واكتب regedit ، ومن ثم انقر فوق "موافق" OK 
- اذهب إلىHKEY _CURRENT_USER Software Microsoft Windows CurrentVersion Policies Explorer . 
- قم بإنشاء قيمة جديدة من نوعDWORD وسمها NoSharedDocuments 
- أعطها القيمة 1 

19- إيقاف التشغيل التلقائي لبرنامج Windows Messenger 

يمكنك منع برنامجWindows Messenger من العمل تلقائيا عند بدء تشغيلWindows بحذف المفتاح 
التالي من "التسجيل" Registry: 

HKEY _CURRENT_USER Software Microsoft Windows CurrentVersion RUNMSMSGS

20- تغيير البرامج التي تعمل عند بدء التشغيل 

قم بفتح برنامج msconfig وانقر فوق زر التبويب "بدء التشغيل"Startup لتجد قائمة بجميع البرامج التي تعمل 
تلقائيا عند بدء تشغيل النظام، ويمكنك إلغاء اختيار أي منها إذا وجدت أنه من غير المهم تشغيله في البداية.​


----------



## My Rock (3 يناير 2006)

ينقل الى منتدى انظمة التشغيل

و الموضوع مكرر


----------



## mony_05 (14 مارس 2006)

لابجد استاذ كبير فعلا وربنا يعوضك وعايزين دايما الجديد كمان في اي ويندوز ومش شرط اكس بي بس الف شكر يا مان


----------



## Michael (14 مارس 2006)

اية رايكم اقول لكم كيف يتم تنصيب ويندوز 98 و ويندوز me وويندوز الاكس بى
من دون تدخل المستخدم

ها

منتظر ردودكم


----------



## pola (14 مارس 2006)

اتفضل اشرح ليهم
يا مايكل
بس على فكرة انا عندى فكرة عن الموضوع دة


----------



## Michael (15 مارس 2006)

طيب كويس يا بولا

لما انا اغيب عن اى تسائل ابقى اسندنى 
اوك

بس انا عاوز الناس الى ميعرفوش هما الى يطلبوا


----------



## pola (15 مارس 2006)

اوكية يا مايكل
انا ان شاء اللة مستعد و جاهز


----------



## Michael (16 مارس 2006)

اوك يا بولا

وبعدين فى اية يا خوانا 

خلاص الكل عارف يعنى ولا اية


----------

